# New Personality System (Hogwarts House Inspired)



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

In the past, I've created a few threads on this topic - one where I attempted to calculate the likelihood of each MBTI type landing in each house, the other where I created descriptions of what each type would be like in each house (that I still need to finish someday... oops). 

However, this project that I'm about to show you is an entirely new creation. Like MBTI itself, this system consists of numerous four-letter types. With that said, the letters in each type are actually the four Hogwarts houses (Gryffindor, Hufflepuff, Ravenclaw, and Slytherin). So one example of a potential type would be RSGH, for instance. There are 24 total combinations instead of 16, and I will explain how these types are formulated below.

*The first letter:* This is what you're naturally the strongest at or what you value the most in yourself. It's very similar to the concept of the dominant function in the JCF system. 

*The second letter:* While this part of yourself doesn't come as naturally to you as your first letter, it's still an important part of who you are. Similar to the auxiliary function.

*The third letter:* Of all four letters, this one is the most neutral. You're not likely to have a strong preference for it, but you're also not likely to be particularly weak in its usage. However, it may act as a supporting role for the first two letters. Similar to the tertiary function.

*The fourth letter:* This is where you struggle the most and/or what you value the least. In many ways, the last letter says much more about your personality than the first letter. Similar to the inferior function.

In the spoiler tag below, I've posted descriptions of all 24 types as well as which MBTI types are the most likely to correspond with them. Note that there are definitely exceptions to my matchups - these are just the most common ones.


* *






*GHRS Description:
*

Most Likely an extrovert. 
Very passionate about what he/she believes in.
Generally a practical thinker but loves stockpiling knowledge.
Has a very black or white sense of morality.
Quite sensitive but may not show it.
Desires to organize people towards causes that he/she supports.
Very loyal to those that he/she cares about.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *ExFJ, ESTJ

*GHSR Description:*


Almost certainly an extrovert.
Natural thrill-seeker.
May hold surprisingly conventional attitudes about life.
Will not actively dig beneath the surface when he/she finds it unnecessary to do so.
Quite compassionate and caring.
Extremely loyal to the people he/she loves.
May have a slight rebellious streak.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* ESFP

*GRHS Description:*


Distinguished sense of right and wrong.
Has a lot of innovative ideas.
More likely to be extroverted than introverted.
Very idealistic in his/her beliefs.
Good balance of eccentricity and practicality.
Not ashamed of being different.
Does not want others to see him/her as a bad person.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* xNFP

*GRSH Description:*


Very individualistic and eccentric.
Most likely ambiverted but can be very outspoken at times.
A creative thinker.
Does not care about what other people think of him/her.
Likely to be disgusted by the concept of “social appropriateness.”
Passionate about what he/she believes in.
Likes brainstorming interesting ideas even if they don’t seem to have a purpose.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* ENxP, INTP

*GSHR Description:*


 More inclined towards extroversion.
A “doer” rather than a “thinker.”
Generally compassionate but has a hard time expressing it.
Doesn’t overthink things: prefers simplicity to complexity.
Has a take-charge attitude and doesn’t tolerate nonsense.
Knows what he/she wants in life.
Extremely loyal to the people he/she cares about.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* ESTx

*GSRH Description:*


Very likely an extrovert.
Type A personality.
Ambitious, strategic thinker.
Very direct and logical: abhors inefficiency.
Does not like the idea of political correctness.
Extremely passionate about fulfilling his/her goals.
Thrives on competition.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *ENTJ, ESTP

*HGRS Description:*


More extroverted than introverted.
Repulsed by the thought of becoming evil.
Generally deliberate and careful, although he/she is fine with unpredictability from time to time.
Very compassionate: his/her ultimate purpose in life is to help others.
Typically leads a fairly conventional life.
May take self “too seriously.”
Very loyal to beliefs once he/she figures them out.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *ENFJ, xSFJ

*HGSR Description:*


Generally sociable.
Very loyal to those he/she cares for.
Peaceful and calm but can be defensive if necessary.
Reliable and dutiful.
Not very theoretical: doesn’t see the appeal of abstraction.
Compassionate, although this may not be immediately evident.
More likely to be group-oriented than individualistic.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s*: xSxJ

*HRGS Description:*


One of the most compassionate types.
Most likely ambiverted with an introverted lean.
Has a serene, calming presence.
Generally knows where he/she stands on various moral issues.
Typically hardworking and intellectual but lacks ambition.
Very modest: does not give him/herself enough credit.
More serious on the surface than underneath it.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *INFx, ISFP

*HRSG Description:*

Most likely introverted.
Extremely passive.
Can see from many different viewpoints but doesn’t know where he/she stands.
Finds safety in being part of a group but can be somewhat quirky.
Has a need to keep group situations harmonious.
Has a very pleasant, sweet personality.
Is good at balancing novelty with practicality.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* IxFJ

*HSGR Description:*


Arguably the most loyal and dedicated type.
Probably ambiverted.
Very diligent: prizes efficiency despite being fairly passive.
More collectivistic than individualistic.
Very likely to lean conservative politically.
Isn’t typically interested in learning for its own sake. 

Often fascinated by the subject of history.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* xSTJ

*HSRG Description:*


Probably ambiverted, although he/she is more passive than bold.
Is more comfortable with following than leading.
One of the most loyal types.
Generally favors practicality over ingenuity.
May struggle with individualization of his/her thoughts or emotions.
Can be manipulative if necessary.
Usually well-mannered on the surface but may be different below it.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* xxFJ

*RGHS Description:*


Not an extrovert: either ambiverted or introverted.
Very intelligent and forward-thinking.
Extremely compassionate, although this may not be evident from the outside.
A bit more eccentric than the average person.
Good balance between egocentrism and compassion.
Motivated by goodness - refuses to let evil prosper.
Generally deliberate and thoughtful but can thrive in unpredictable situations.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *xNFP, INTJ, ISFP

*RGSH Description:*


Clever and resourceful.
Likely to be an introvert.
Very individualistic.
May be very compassionate even if he/she doesn’t show it.
Not a leader or a follower - travels own path.
May appear somewhat selfish to outsiders.
Wants to stay true to him/herself and his/her beliefs.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* INTJ

*RHGS Description:*


Most likely an introvert.
Can be somewhat avoidant and difficult to motivate.
Has the capacity to care immensely about others.
Heavily-crafted value system.
Quietly eccentric.
Relishes taking on innovative projects that may seem meaningless to others.
More easygoing on the surface than below it.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *INFP

*RHSG Description:*

Very likely an introvert.
Serene and easygoing.
Very open minded but can also be quite averse to change.
Eccentric and offbeat.
Thinks of morality in shades of gray rather than black or white.
Often afraid to stand up for self.
Much more theoretical than action-oriented.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *IxFJ, INxP

*RSGH Description:*


Much more introverted than extroverted.
Fiercely independent: despises nosy and overbearing people.
Enjoys abstraction and theorizing.
Ambitious and goal-oriented to an extent.
Doesn’t “get” emotional people, at least not on a personal level.
Has values and beliefs that many would consider strange.
Enjoys applying learning towards a goal but also enjoys learning for its own sake.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *INTJ, IxTP

*RSHG Description:*


Quiet and typically unassertive.
Has a very logical mind.
Loves abstraction more than almost any other type.
Independent but desires to belong deep down.
Generally conflict-avoidant.
Perceptive about other people but struggles when interacting with them
Secretive and suspicious about the motives of others.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s:* INTP

*SGHR Description:*


Most likely an extrovert.
Would rather be a leader than a follower but would be content with following.
Typically favors what is practical over what is innovative.
Take-charge and no-nonsense.
Does not see the point in doing anything that doesn’t have a purpose.
Has a hidden sensitive side he/she doesn’t want anyone to see.
Deeply desires admiration and appreciation from others.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *ESTJ

*SGRH Description:*


Ambiverted (but may have extroverted tendencies).
More intelligent than he/she appears.
Is generally not reliant on the opinions of others.
Not typically the most sympathetic type.
Can go from being very careful to being very impulsive.
Knows what he/she wants in life and is very ambitious.
Has a lot of creative potential (that may go unharnessed if the user doesn't value it).
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *ExTJ, ESTP

*SHGR Description:*


Somewhat sociable.
Typically appears unfriendly, but that doesn’t necessarily mean he/she is.
Likes consistency and despises change.
More likely to be a follower than a leader.
Likely to have a conservative mindset.
Sense of right and wrong may not be clearly defined.
Has a hidden desire to fit in and belong.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s*: xSTJ

*SHRG Description:*


Ambivert with introverted tendencies.
Has a generally sharp mind, but it’s one that leans conservatively.
Passive and often avoidant.
Balanced between collectivism and individualism.
Skeptical of other people until he/she discovers they can be trusted.
Prefers stability to unpredictability.
More of a realist than an idealist.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *ISxJ

*SRGH Description:*


Very likely introverted.
Generally individualistic but finds security essential.
Very rational type: shuns emotional decision-making.
Good balance between cautiousness and impulsivity.
Holds many beliefs that would be considered unconventional.
Surprisingly ambitious.
Not necessarily selfish, but holds his/her own self-interest in high regard.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *IxTx

*SRHG Description:*


Almost certainly an introvert.
Intelligent but very cautious: not at all impulsive.
Community-minded with a streak of healthy individualism from time to time.
Has difficulties with trust but can become extremely loyal to those who prove themselves worthy.
Very serious: has little patience for novelty.
Not particularly warm.
Typically prefers familiarity to the unknown.
*Most Likely MBTI Type/s: *IxTJ 




I would probably consider myself an RHGS, although HRGS and RHSG aren't too far off, either. I'm interested to see how all of your MBTI types correspond with the types in this thread.


----------



## TyranAmiros (Jul 7, 2014)

Well, you nailed me with RSHG!


----------



## Lunaena (Nov 16, 2013)

If I were to choose my own combination regardless of your type descriptions, basing it only on which houses I prefer, my choise would be *SRGH*.

I see myself as over-emotional many times, and most of the time cold and not showing any emotions at all.

What I relate the most to by your descriptions (regardless of what MBTI type they are the most like), my choice would be *RSHG*.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Going by the houses individually, I would say either R-S-G-H or R-G-S-H (is it ok if I separate the letters with dashes so that I can distinguish between them more clearly at a glance?) : I take the most pride in my intelligence and creativity, outsmarting other people for it's own sake is kind of a guilty pleasure for me, and I have strong opinions on social justice *in theory* but I don't work as hard in the real world as I could/should.

R-S-G-H in depth:

Much more introverted than extroverted.
Fiercely independent: despises nosy and overbearing people.
Enjoys abstraction and theorizing.
Ambitious and goal-oriented to an extent.
Doesn’t “get” emotional people, at least not on a personal level.
Has values and beliefs that many would consider strange.
Enjoys applying learning towards a goal but also enjoys learning for its own sake.
INTJ, IxTP

R-G-S-H in depth:

Clever and resourceful.
Likely to be an introvert.
Very individualistic.
May be very compassionate even if he/she doesn’t show it.
Not a leader or a follower - travels own path.
May appear somewhat selfish to outsiders.
Wants to stay true to him/herself and his/her beliefs.
INTJ

Nice :wink: "May appear somewhat selfish to outsiders" strikes me as high-Slytherin (1st/2nd) rather than low-Slytherin (3rd/4th), but everything else sounded solid.


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

I like this idea...... 

If I don't go on your type descriptions, I'm fairly confidant I'm a HGRS according to the system (the type description could potentially fit me-I just generally have a weak sense of self.) 
And I do fall into the expected type thing as an ENFJ (or at least an EXFJ). I'm interested to see the correlation between these two systems. 

Also, are we going on Hogwarts house via traits exhibited or values held? Because I think that may be a deciding factor in many people's type.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Simpson17866 said:


> Going by the houses individually, I would say either R-S-G-H or R-G-S-H (is it ok if I separate the letters with dashes so that I can distinguish between them more clearly at a glance?) : I take the most pride in my intelligence and creativity, outsmarting other people for it's own sake is kind of a guilty pleasure for me, and I have strong opinions on social justice *in theory* but I don't work as hard in the real world as I could/should.
> 
> R-S-G-H in depth:
> 
> ...


The "selfish to outsiders" aspect of that personality type is really more attributed to it being Hufflepuff-last than anything else. Combine that with the fact that Ravenclaws are typically introverted and that Gryffindors can be quite egocentric, and that's why I included the "selfish to outsiders" bulletpoint in the type description.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Usernames Are Not Fun. said:


> Also, are we going on Hogwarts house via traits exhibited or values held? Because I think that may be a deciding factor in many people's type.


It's a little bit of both, honestly. If I had to give a definite answer, I'd say all of the letters apart from the last one are more connected to exhibited traits, while the last letter is more values-based. For example, with R and H as my first two letters, I'm introverted, passive, and curious about the world. Since my last letter is S, though, it means that my values are very important to me, and I'd never sacrifice them to get ahead in the world. That's almost why I think it's better to group these types by a shared last letter instead of a shared first letter - because types with the same last letter more or less share the same underlying motivations.


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

I really don't knwo the Potter house personality thing....
But purely from the descriptions you have posted, I related to many, but the following too the most

RHSG, RGHS

O|hh, INFP


I guess, whatever R means is my most obvious strength - choice?


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Shameless Nation said:


> I really don't knwo the Potter house personality thing....
> But purely from the descriptions you have posted, I related to many, but the following too the most
> 
> RHSG, RGHS
> ...


I've linked below a site with descriptions of all four houses. These are probably some of the best descriptions I've seen of them, so they should give you a better understanding of what the letters actually mean.

The Traits of the Four Houses (by request)


----------



## Ghostsoul (May 10, 2014)

GRHS or RSGH I think.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Shameless Nation said:


> I guess, whatever R means is my most obvious strength - choice?





> The Traits of the Four Houses (by request)


 TLDR:

Ravenclaw: intelligence, curiosity

Slytherin: cunning, ambition

Gryffindor: bravery, conviction

Hufflepuff: hard work, loyalty


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> TLDR:
> 
> Ravenclaw: intelligence, curiosity
> 
> ...


Woohoo, thanx ^_^ very curious of me not to want to read the full descriptions though


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Shameless Nation said:


> Woohoo, thanx ^_^ very curious of me not to want to read the full descriptions though


If you're truly a Ravenclaw, it'll be difficult for you to resist reading the full descriptions.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

I actually really like this a lot ^^ I'll be thinking about it for a while, for sure!

Just going off my own rankings, I think I'm RHSG. While my MBTI type lines up, I don't think the description's entirely accurate: I'm not easygoing at all, not openly eccentric, nor am I very afraid to stand up for myself. Outside of those lines, the rest fits. I think the differences have quite a bit to do with my enneagram type, though.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

Ardielley said:


> I've linked below a site with descriptions of all four houses. These are probably some of the best descriptions I've seen of them, so they should give you a better understanding of what the letters actually mean.
> 
> The Traits of the Four Houses (by request)


Somewhat helpful, in that it solidifies my thinking that Gryffindor is probably last for me, though I still find it hard to see myself through the lens of the houses; Ravenclaw fits best, though. So RxxG... the description for RSHG fits better than RHSG does, though both are reasonably good fits. RxxG, leaning towards S over H at this stage...


----------



## Angina Jolie (Feb 13, 2014)

Ardielley said:


> If you're truly a Ravenclaw, it'll be difficult for you to resist reading the full descriptions.


Eventually, I did  and ravenclaw fits the most, though not completely.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

SRGH or RSGH


----------



## SiFan (Mar 10, 2015)

GRSH ... Fairly decent description but off on MBTI type.


----------



## Kakorrhaphiophobia (Jun 6, 2015)

sgrh
Probably fits


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

RGHS, probably.


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

Very cool and elegant system. Though it might seem trivial because of its fantasy roots, but it is very intuitive, in my opinion.

Pre-Article I would have put Slytherin third (For sure not Hug&Puff), but now that I see the house without the biased tinted lenses, I see that I have a lot more in common with them than Griffindor and Ravenclaw. It is sort of a mix between the two classes in that it is both curious like ravenclaws, but also daring like Griffindors, while being somewhere in the middle range of impulsivity and more practical. I would say SGRH , or SRGH probably vacillate between then two depending on the situation and mood.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

Ooo! This is a fun idea.

My results (including on Pottermore) have been 50% Ravenclaw 50%Gryffindor. Those two are clearly my top two. So I am either GRHS, GRSH, RGHS, or RGSH. Hmmm....


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Related to RSHG, RHSG, HRGS and SRHG. Gryfiindor seems to be at the end of all of these. When I take sorting hat quizzes I usually get Hufflepuff. If I had to choose from my most to least favourate houses it would probably be HRGS - which turned out to be the type I related to the most!

*HRGS*

One of the most compassionate types.
Most likely ambiverted with an introverted lean.
Has a serene, calming presence.
Generally knows where he/she stands on various moral issues.
Typically hardworking and intellectual but lacks ambition.
Very modest: does not give him/herself enough credit.
More serious on the surface than underneath it.
(INFx or ISFP)


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

Either GSRH or SGRH:




> GSRH Description:
> 
> Very likely an extrovert.
> Type A personality.
> ...





> SGRH Description:
> 
> Ambiverted (but may have extroverted tendencies).
> More intelligent than he/she appears.
> ...


Both are very much like me.

Great idea, anyway


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

For me it's

RSGH Description:

Much more introverted than extroverted.
 Fiercely independent: despises nosy and overbearing people.
Enjoys abstraction and theorizing.
Ambitious and goal-oriented to an extent.
Doesn’t “get” emotional people, at least not on a personal level.
Has values and beliefs that many would consider strange.
Enjoys applying learning towards a goal but also enjoys learning for its own sake.

less likely

SRGH Description:

Very likely introverted.
Generally individualistic but finds security essential.
Very rational type: shuns emotional decision-making.
Good balance between cautiousness and impulsivity.
Holds many beliefs that would be considered unconventional.
Surprisingly ambitious.
Not necessarily selfish, but holds his/her own self-interest in high regard.

I am really really not introverted irl, though.


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

The real question is - how do we get this system to Tumblr


----------



## FelixFahrenheit (Aug 9, 2014)

Sgrh


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

I decided that I'm interested in exploring this a bit more. I've begun writing descriptions for all four houses in each position (1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th) and will be posting them here. These should help if you're having a difficult time deciding which type is your best fit. I'm going to start with Gryffindor.

*Gryffindor Primary: *The first word that pops into my head when I think about a Gryffindor primary is “driven.” No matter what they’re after in life, Gryffindor primaries are determined to get there. They’re very action-oriented people who are energized by chasing sudden impulses -- what these impulses entail is driven by the order of the other houses in their types. Often times, Gryffindor primaries have extremely strong convictions that they will stand behind no matter what. It’s because of this, however, that their views of morality may be very black or white. 

*Gryffindor Auxiliary:* Although perhaps not as driven and impulse-oriented as Gryffindor primaries, Gryffindor auxiliaries are still very reliant on their inner moral codes. It’s natural for them to decide almost instantly whether they view something as “good” or “bad,” and if it’s the latter, they will do what they can to eradicate it. Even though Gryffindor auxiliaries may enjoy exploring sudden thrills and/or insights, it’s not something that comes as naturally to them as would be expected. They are typically perfectly balanced between impulsivity and cautiousness.

*Gryffindor Tertiary: *While Gryffindor primaries and auxiliaries are generally active, spontaneous types, this isn’t the case for Gryffindor tertiaries. While it’s not unlikely for them to be driven by an inner moral code, they may be quite reluctant to project it outwardly since they’re typically quite guarded. Nonetheless, when push comes to shove, they do possess an inner flame that has the potential to become a blazing wildfire, but it’s up to them to find a way to truly ignite it.

*Gryffindor Inferior:* Of all the inferior types, this type has the least distinguished sense of self. While Gryffindor inferiors often follow common courtesies such as being nice, well-mannered, etc., they may have a difficult time understanding who they truly are and what they ultimately stand for. They typically wouldn’t use words such as “passionate” to describe themselves since the concept of passion is quite foreign to them. As such, they are more likely than other types to cave in from outside pressure. Even more so than Gryffindor tertiaries, Gryffindor inferiors are very cautious and do not like leaving their comfort zones. However, this cautiousness may benefit them in the long run since they’re not as willing as other types to jeopardize their own safety.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are my Hufflepuff writeups.

*Hufflepuff Primary: *When compared to the other primary types, Hufflepuff primaries are quite meek and unassuming. They tend to be more collectivistic than individualistic in nature and feel like they’re best achieving their potential when they’re a part of something greater than themselves. They’re not typically competitive as they believe that competition isn’t really conducive to maintaining a harmonious environment. Depending on where the rest of the houses fall in their type orders, their levels of compassion may vary, but regardless, they’ll generally project warmth, kindness, and understanding towards other people.

*Hufflepuff Auxiliary:* Like Hufflepuff primaries, Hufflepuff auxiliaries are typically agreeable and somewhat mild-mannered. However, while they value harmony and teamwork, it’s not quite to the same extent as Hufflepuff primaries since Hufflepuff auxiliaries are generally more individualistic. Hufflepuff auxiliaries are also quite modest overall and don’t usually boast about their achievements, but they definitely value recognition from other people if they feel it’s deserved (unlike Hufflepuff primaries who will typically shy away from any form of recognition).

*Hufflepuff Tertiary:* Unlike Hufflepuff primaries and auxiliaries, Hufflepuff tertiaries are indifferent towards the idea of common courtesy and will generally be hesitant to express it if they don’t respect the people they’re speaking to. While Hufflepuff tertiaries can appreciate the benefits of teamwork and harmony, it’s almost never their main concern since they march to the beat of their own drums. Hufflepuff tertiaries are typically confident in their abilities, but it’s a healthy confidence -- while they may not necessarily be modest, they’re definitely not arrogant. 

*Hufflepuff Inferior:* Of all four inferior types, Hufflepuff inferiors are the most egocentric. They have an intense inward focus and are always striving to reach their inner concepts of perfection. As such, they are very individualistic. Because of this idealism, when they reach their goals, Hufflepuff inferiors may appear quite arrogant. They generally abhor the idea of “common courtesy” since they are resistant to the control of others and do not want to be told how to behave. They will be courteous if that’s how they genuinely feel, but they will not put on a facade just to please others.


----------



## Lady_Lannister (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm ENTP & have never been placed in anything other than Slytherin (hence my avatar). Last time I took a quiz that gave a breakdown, I got SGRH.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Here are my writeups for Ravenclaw.

*Ravenclaw Primary:* People with a rudimentary knowledge of the four houses describe Ravenclaw as the “intelligent” house. While Ravenclaws are, as a whole, more intelligent than the other houses, what drives this intelligence is a natural curiosity. Ravenclaw primaries, in particular, are passionate about learning everything they can about themselves and the world around them. They’re very open-minded people who see the benefits of innovation and understand that just because something’s been preserved doesn’t mean that preserving it is justified. Ravenclaw primaries are typically quite introverted and only share their inner worlds with people they trust.

*Ravenclaw Auxiliary: *Although Ravenclaw isn’t their dominant house, Ravenclaw auxiliaries are nonetheless very intrigued by new ideas and concepts. They tend to be more extroverted than Ravenclaw primaries and may appear quirkier than them as a result. Ravenclaw auxiliaries are very catalytic individuals -- when they become excited about something, their energy is infectious. Despite all this, Ravenclaw auxiliaries are more practical than Ravenclaw primaries and will generally have an easier time making possibilities realities.

*Ravenclaw Tertiary:* While Ravenclaw primaries and auxiliaries are naturally quite open-minded and energized by ideas, Ravenclaw tertiaries are usually a bit more conservative and realistic. They appreciate learning when it can be applied to something greater, but they’re typically not interested in learning for its own sake. Ravenclaw tertiaries understand the benefits of innovation, but in their daily lives, they will naturally gravitate towards preservation. 

*Ravenclaw Inferior:* Similarly to Ravenclaw tertiaries, Ravenclaw inferiors are conservative and cautious. However, they are even more stringent about maintaining the past and will often shun innovation even if the potential changes would be more beneficial in the long run. Ravenclaw inferiors aren’t necessarily unintelligent (many are actually very intelligent), but they lack the natural curiosity of Ravenclaw primaries and auxiliaries -- learning is only meaningful to them if it can be useful in the real world. Their patience for new ideas is low if they can’t see a purpose for them.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

Finally, here are my Slytherin writeups.

*Slytherin Primary:* Like Gryffindor primaries, Slytherin primaries are extremely driven and ambitious. They know what they want in life, and they will do whatever they can to get it. However, Slytherin primaries are different from Gryffindor primaries in that success will almost always be their number one goal. Slytherin primaries are typically group-oriented and, whether not they express it, deeply desire the admiration of others. Recognition and glory are very important to them.

*Slytherin Auxiliary:* Similarly to Slytherin primaries, Slytherin auxiliaries are very goal-oriented. However, unlike Slytherin primaries, success isn’t likely to be the end-all be-all goal for Slytherin auxiliaries -- they’ll typically be motivated by something else entirely, with success itself being a cherry on top. They may desire positive recognition for any efforts they make, but at the same time, they’d rather not be viewed in an extremely negative light -- Slytherin primaries, on the other hand, have no problem with this since regardless of whether or not the recognition is positive, they’re still being recognized.

*Slytherin Tertiary:* Unlike Slytherin primaries (and even auxiliaries to an extent), Slytherin tertiaries are not driven by success in and of itself. They can be reasonably goal-oriented if absolutely necessary, but success is very unlikely to be the ultimate goal for them. Slytherin tertiaries generally lack the cunningness that higher-up Slytherins employ more regularly, but that doesn’t mean they can’t be crafty from time to time. Typically, however, they will not project what they view as negative energy because they want others to view them in a positive light.

*Slytherin Inferior*: These individuals loathe the idea of “success at all costs.” They see it as a very immoral way of approaching the world and wouldn’t ever want to go down that route themselves. When Slytherin inferiors attempt to fulfill a goal they’ve set for themselves, it will always be for a greater cause -- glory and recognition are unimportant to them. Slytherin inferiors are typically quite humanitarian and will always prize their perception of good over their perception of evil. The day they let “evil” win is the day they die.


----------



## cloudpuffballz (Sep 18, 2014)

YOU NAILED IT. HOW. 

I got HSRG / RHSG this is just so amazing. I'm an INFJ. It seems that I have both of the traits found in HSRG and RHSG.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Love the extended descriptions  I definitely know I'm RHSG now.

And, just for fun:
Harry - GHRS
Ron - GHSR
Hermione - GRHS
Draco - SGHR
Luna - RHGS
Ginny - GSHR
Neville - GHRS? Having a hard time with his because even though he was sorted into Gryffindor, he seems very G-last (HRSG).

Thoughts? c:


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

piscesfish said:


> And, just for fun:
> Harry - GHRS
> Ron - GHSR
> Hermione - GRHS
> ...


I agree with almost all of these. Out of curiosity, why did you put Slytherin last for Harry? Wasn't he meant to be (or at least could have been) in Slytherin in the first book and only because he chooses not to, did he go into Gryffindor. I'd probably put Slytherin second for him. (Unless you're suggesting that what the sorting hat saw in Harry as Slytherin, was a actually part of Voldemort's soul, in which case, interesting theory.)


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Usernames Are Not Fun. said:


> I agree with almost all of these. Out of curiosity, why did you put Slytherin last for Harry? Wasn't he meant to be (or at least could have been) in Slytherin in the first book and only because he chooses not to, did he go into Gryffindor. I'd probably put Slytherin second for him. (Unless you're suggesting that what the sorting hat saw in Harry as Slytherin, was a actually part of Voldemort's soul, in which case, interesting theory.)


I thought it was actually determined that any Slytherin-like inclinations in Harry were ultimately expressions of Voldemort's soul in him. Maybe my memory's failing me and it is just a theory. It's been so long since I last read the books haha. But yeah, I assumed that "the real Harry" had nothing to do with Slytherin. And even from a personality-type standpoint, he lines up perfectly with @Ardielley's S-last description-- he isn't success-oriented at all and instead does everything for the greater good.


----------



## Ardielley (Aug 4, 2013)

piscesfish said:


> Love the extended descriptions  I definitely know I'm RHSG now.
> 
> And, just for fun:
> Harry - GHRS
> ...


Ha, I love that you did this! I think most of your typings are accurate as well. The only one I might change is Hermione's (GHRS?). I'm also not too sure about Ginny's type since I never really figured her out.

Some more possibilities:
Snape - SGHR (perfect example of an intelligent Ravenclaw inferior, although it's possible he could be SGRH).
Dumbledore - RHSG (which is odd since he's a Gryffindor).
Hagrid - HGRS
Umbridge - SHGR
Voldemort - SRGH
Sirius - GRSH
Fred and George - GRSH
Molly Weasley - HGRS
Bill Weasley - RHSG
Lupin - HRGS?
McGonagall - GRHS


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Still leaning towards RSGH :happy: Good job!


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

piscesfish said:


> I thought it was actually determined that any Slytherin-like inclinations in Harry were ultimately expressions of Voldemort's soul in him. Maybe my memory's failing me and it is just a theory. It's been so long since I last read the books haha. But yeah, I assumed that "the real Harry" had nothing to do with Slytherin. And even from a personality-type standpoint, he lines up perfectly with @Ardielley's S-last description-- he isn't success-oriented at all and instead does everything for the greater good.


Good point, its been long since I read the last book too. I'd probably agree with your typing then. You're right, Harry isn't very success-orientated (him 'revising' for his O.W.Ls springs to mind).


----------



## Usernames Are Not Fun. (May 20, 2015)

Double posted.


----------

